# Norwegian: Å si i fra (ifra)



## Ben Jamin

Hei!
Jeg fant ca. 60 millioner treff på Google for " ... si i fra", og 40 millioner for "si fra".

Er det noen som vet hvilken rolle spiller preposisjonen "i" i dette uttrykket, og hvorfor noen mener at den er nødvendig, og andre ikke gjør det?


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Hei Ben,

Jeg tror det bare er en stilistisk forskjell. Begge formene er korrekte, og jeg tror den i-en er epentetisk


----------



## raumar

Ja, men det er vel "ifra" i ett ord som er det korrekte alternativet til "fra"? 

Se f.eks Bokmålsordboka: 
http://www.nob-ordbok.uio.no/perl/ordbok.cgi?OPP=ifra&bokmaal=+&ordbok=bokmaal


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Ja - enig. Det er derfor den hybridformen "si i fra" dukker opp.


----------



## a.d.o.m.

Hei alle sammen! Jeg er ganske forvirret om den bruken av dette uttryket. Jeg har hørte mange ganger folk sier "bare si det i fra" (eller ifra, whatever). Men jeg klarer ikke å finne dette utrykket på nett. Er det egentlig riktig å si? Kunne jeg skrive det på slutten av en e-post?

På forhånd takk


----------



## raumar

Nei, du må stryke "det" for at uttrykket skal bli riktig. Uttrykket er "Bare si fra/ifra", og betyr noe i retning av "Just let me know" (implisitt, ofte: Just let me know if you want me to do something).


----------



## AutumnOwl

Ben Jamin said:


> Jeg fant ca. 60 millioner treff på Google for " ... si i fra", og 40 millioner for "si fra".


How did you find so many hits, I made a search for "si i fra" with the citation marks and on the last page the result were:


> Page 38 of about 364 results (0.62 seconds)


----------



## Ben Jamin

AutumnOwl said:


> How did you find so many hits, I made a search for "si i fra" with the citation marks and on the last page the result were:


I can't answer this question. It just came up. When I made the same search now the figures weree quite different, but still much higher than yours. (1 040 000 and 340 000 respectively).


----------



## AutumnOwl

Ben Jamin said:


> I can't answer this question. It just came up. When I made the same search now the figures weree quite different, but still much higher than yours. (1 040 000 and 340 000 respectively).


Did you used the quote marks around the words ("si i fra") and go to the last page (in my case page 38)? If I just look at the numbers on the first page without the quote marks, this is my result for (si i fra): 


> About 242,000,000 results (0.44 seconds)


And first page with quote marks ("si i fra")


> About 315,000 results (0.41 seconds)


And the last page with quote marks:


> Page 38 of about 374 results (0.68 seconds)


----------

